# How to knit a circle



## free2bme (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello all,

I saw a link on Pinterest that shows how to knit a circle with 2 straight needles--but it's in another language :-( The link is http://conunfilo.blogspot.fr/2012/05/tutorial.html. My question is, does anyone know how to knit a circle using 2 straight needles????


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Magic Loop uses a circular needle. I don't think U CAN knit a circle using only 2 straight needles. I've never seen it done!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

free2bme said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I saw a link on Pinterest that shows how to knit a circle with 2 straight needles--but it's in another language :-( The link is http://conunfilo.blogspot.fr/2012/05/tutorial.html. My question is, does anyone know how to knit a circle using 2 straight needles????


I went to the site above and used my Google Translate. Unfortunately, not all of what was translated made sense, i.e:

"My plates were machined to tie but here I preferred to use the knit because the job is clearer. 
1. I booted 16 points 
2. I worked in the 1st row to the right of the first 14 points, leaving the last 2 iron work and I turned 
3. I worked to reverse the 14 points previously worked in law, I turned the job again and 
4. I worked 12 of the 16 points, leaving open the last 4."

It seems like some sort of secret code to me. I think the "booted 16 points" may refer to casting on, and then working 14 points is knitting the stitches, "...leaving the last 2..." but iron work??? Maybe leaving on the needle??

The accompanying photos show how to knit the circle using short rows (I think), like when you turn the heel on the site. But whatever kind of translation was used (literal??) didn't always make a lot of sense. I think we need to investigate further. Anyone up for the task?


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

free2bme said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I saw a link on Pinterest that shows how to knit a circle with 2 straight needles--but it's in another language :-( The link is http://conunfilo.blogspot.fr/2012/05/tutorial.html. My question is, does anyone know how to knit a circle using 2 straight needles????


When I hit the link, there is no circle knitting. There is a picture of someone crocheting a scarf, and then there is a little knit dress. I was going to hit translate, too.


----------



## ohgirl48 (May 9, 2013)

go to google "how to knit circles on straight needles"


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> When I hit the link, there is no circle knitting. There is a picture of someone crocheting a scarf, and then there is a little knit dress.


Go to your search engine and manually type in the site, but leave off the final period (.) after "html"


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

that website didn't open for me, at least not to a flat circle.

Could it be similar to this type of dishcloth, done with short rows:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-cotton-dishcloth-once-removed-or-dressed-up
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/citrus-slice-dishcloth
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/round-dishcloth
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seamless-circular-cloth


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> Go to your search engine and manually type in the site, but leave off the final period (.) after "html"


Oh! Thank you! It worked.

When I googled it, I came up with this explanation at http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101130140002AAbVFzi by a "DR + Mrs BEARS face," a top contributor on the site. You had to read down a ways to get to it. Anyway, it sounds A LOT like how the picture looks:

"Cast on a number of stitches divisable by 3 that will give the radius of the circle you require. 
Knit 3 stitches. Turn and purl to end.
Knit 6 stitches. Turn and purl to end.
Knit 9 stitches. Turn and purl to end.
Continue in this manner till you have knit across all the cast on stitches and back.
* This gives a wedge shape.* Carry on knitting wedges until you have a complete circle.
Join cast on to cast off edge.
The circumference shows the wedges but can be blocked to the circular edge required.
* The holes you get when turning can be left as a feature.* If they do not look good in whatever you are knitting then do a wrap when you turn to get rid of the hole."

(I don't know what it means to "do a wrap" when you turn, though. Guess I'll have to google that. I'm not a very experienced knitter.)

I want to try this myself! How interesting!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Sounds like a reverse of the common short row. It sounds interesting....have to try it.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

I knitted the flat circular bottom of a wine bottle cozy the other night. It did have one seam and it was done from the outside in, but on two needles. 
http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter04/PATTwinecozy.html


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> Oh! Thank you! It worked.
> 
> When I googled it, I came up with this explanation at http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101130140002AAbVFzi by a "DR + Mrs BEARS face," a top contributor on the site. You had to read down a ways to get to it. Anyway, it sounds A LOT like how the picture looks:
> 
> ...


How to do a wrap: bring the yarn to the front between needles, slip the next stitch, unworked, from the left needle to the right needle purl wise , turn your work bringing the yarn around the stitch. There are lots of patterns for circular dishcloths using this method without the wrap, because the holes are part of the design.

http://dishandwashclothmania.com/knit-cloths-round/


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> How to do a wrap: bring the yarn to the front between needles, slip the next stitch, unworked, from the left needle to the right needle purl wise , turn your work bringing the yarn around the stitch. There are lots of patterns for circular dishcloths using this method without the wrap, because the holes are part of the design.
> 
> http://dishandwashclothmania.com/knit-cloths-round/


Thank you, Fergablu! I'll have to try it with and without the wrap.


----------



## longtimeknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> I went to the site above and used my Google Translate. Unfortunately, not all of what was translated made sense, i.e:
> 
> "My plates were machined to tie but here I preferred to use the knit because the job is clearer.
> 1. I booted 16 points
> ...


I agree "booted" means cast on, and points are stitches. It looks like iron worked, should mean "unworked", thus the turning at this point. Yes, leave them on the needle and head in the other direction as it were.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

longtimeknitter said:


> I agree "booted" means cast on, and points are stitches. It looks like iron worked, should mean "unworked", thus the turning at this point. Yes, leave them on the needle and head in the other direction as it were.


Not really that difficult if you "see" how it's done while "reading" how it's done. I'd like to give it a try, just 
'cuz!! (Wannabe "investigator" here.)


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

knitgogi said:


> Thank you, Fergablu! I'll have to try it with and without the wrap.


Oh my goodness! Just clicked the link, and those are some of neatest patterns for cloths I have ever seen! I especially like that they have some tailored "baby-size"! Thank you for sharing this wonderful link!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mirl56 thanks for those links! My dad loves knitted potholders and washcloths, so those will come in handy, plus I'll learn a new technique. Great, thanks!

A question - why would you want to knit a circle on straight needles instead of a magic loop circular needle or DPMs? Isn't it a lot easier? or is it because you are knitting a tiny circle?


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> A question - why would you want to knit a circle on straight needles instead of a magic loop circular needle or DPMs? Isn't it a lot easier? or is it because you are knitting a tiny circle?


For me, and I imagine at least some other people, it's because I have not learned magic loop or DPNs yet, and probably won't until I have a real need to and/or get over my fear of them.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I've only used circulars.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> For me, and I imagine at least some other people, it's because I have not learned magic loop or DPNs yet, and probably won't until I have a real need to and/or get over my fear of them.


Ok, thanks! Makes sense. I thought maybe it gave a different result.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

You people have too much time to waste and then you waste my time making me read this none-productive drivel.
nitcronut.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

nitcronut said:


> You people have too much time to waste and then you waste my time making me read this none-productive drivel.
> nitcronut.


You're the one who decided to read this. Don't blame someone else.


----------



## kathygee47 (Jul 24, 2012)

2 patterns for knitting circles

http://catchloops.com/2012/04/29/cutting-corners-27/

http://countrynaturals.com/knit-crochet/hexmat.htm


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

kathygee47 said:


> 2 patterns for knitting circles
> 
> http://catchloops.com/2012/04/29/cutting-corners-27/
> 
> http://countrynaturals.com/knit-crochet/hexmat.htm


Neat patterns! So many ways to accomplish a desired outcome!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> I went to the site above and used my Google Translate. Unfortunately, not all of what was translated made sense, i.e:
> 
> "My plates were machined to tie but here I preferred to use the knit because the job is clearer.
> 1. I booted 16 points
> ...


Heh heh heh... sorry. The translation sounds a lot like the closed captions sometimes... I'm hearing impaired & prefer to use closed captions on everything. Regular TV & movies are not usually that bad, although it's hilarious when it actually tells you "ominous music". YouTube videos, though... Try it sometime. Go to something like... what is it, VeryPink? The woman who shows all kinds of knitting stuff step-by-step? Turn on the captions. Watch what they say & I dare you not to laugh... it's impossible not to. 
Maybe those stitches left at the end are meant to be joined together somehow?


----------



## nonichinski (Nov 2, 2012)

A circle may be knitted using 2 needles by using short rows.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

very interesting!


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

This sounds like the scarf I'm doing at the moment.

It's called Swiss Cheese scarf. Ravelry has the pattern. The scarf contains many many holes. In one row you bind off a certain amount of stitches and on the next row you cast on the same amount of stitches, on top of the bind off ones.


----------



## JEC of NEPA (Mar 13, 2011)

http://conunfilo.blogspot.fr/2012/05/tutorial.html

Here's what I found. Hope this helps.


----------



## wiremysoul (Dec 4, 2012)

This sounds a lot like the circle pattern in niftyknitting's Mexican Hot Pads. I see others have posted about similar patterns but I'll share this anyway.

http://blogofjoy.com/mexican-hot-pads/


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

When you want to see how things are done, remember to go to Youtube.


knitgogi said:


> Oh! Thank you! It worked.
> 
> When I googled it, I came up with this explanation at http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101130140002AAbVFzi by a "DR + Mrs BEARS face," a top contributor on the site. You had to read down a ways to get to it. Anyway, it sounds A LOT like how the picture looks:
> 
> ...


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm knitting a pillow cover on 2 needles now--and it's a circle. It's done with short rows, such as:
Cast on 24. Knit 1 row.
Row 2: Knit 21, turn, and work back to edge.
Row 3: Knit 18, turn, and work back to edge.
Row 4: Knit 15, turn, and work back to edge.
Keep doing this, always working 3 fewer stitches each time. After you have worked the last 3 stitches, knit all the way to the end, turn, and knit back to the wide edge. Then start again with Row 2 etc. You'll see that you end up with connected pie wedge shapes, & after you do enough of these sets, it forms a circle, sew the 2 edges together. Presto--a circle.


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

There are free instructions on Ravelry for "10 stitch twist", a variation of the 10 stitch blanket by Frankie Brown. It uses straight needles. I made a TV blanket for a friend using worsted yarn and 2 #8 dp needles with a point protector at one end of each dp needle. This circle can be made as small or large as you wish. It's a great way to use up your stash.


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

impatient knitter said:



> I went to the site above and used my Google Translate. Unfortunately, not all of what was translated made sense, i.e:
> 
> "My plates were machined to tie but here I preferred to use the knit because the job is clearer.
> 1. I booted 16 points
> ...


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

There is a very good video on Craftsy.com on working short rows. It is a free mini class and quite helpful.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

sockyarn said:


> When you want to see how things are done, remember to go to Youtube.


Thank you. I do go to youtube all the time. Sometimes I can't seem to get off it once I'm on it!


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> How to do a wrap: bring the yarn to the front between needles, slip the next stitch, unworked, from the left needle to the right needle purl wise , turn your work bringing the yarn around the stitch. There are lots of patterns for circular dishcloths using this method without the wrap, because the holes are part of the design.
> 
> http://dishandwashclothmania.com/knit-cloths-round/


I saw this technique some where on the Internet lately, can't remember exactly how I came across it, but I remember her saying it was a great way to do fingers on gloves. That's on my "must try" list!


----------



## madamquiltprez (Aug 16, 2012)

by casting on with a pin hole technique, you can work with dp needles and increase how many needles as you go along. I start with two and finish my blocks with four needles. Its a very cool technique


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

On Yu Tube search for Knitting in the Round on Two Circular Needles It will give you several videos for this.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Mama Roz said:


> There are free instructions on Ravelry for "10 stitch twist", a variation of the 10 stitch blanket by Frankie Brown. It uses straight needles. I made a TV blanket for a friend using worsted yarn and 2 #8 dp needles with a point protector at one end of each dp needle. This circle can be made as small or large as you wish. It's a great way to use up your stash.


That one is really cute. It's at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-twist .


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

free2bme said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I saw a link on Pinterest that shows how to knit a circle with 2 straight needles--but it's in another language :-( The link is http://conunfilo.blogspot.fr/2012/05/tutorial.html. My question is, does anyone know how to knit a circle using 2 straight needles????


You may find what you're looking for by going to Ravelry.com and putting "circular dishcloth" in the search box. It is done in wedges with short rows.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&query=circular%20dishcloth&sort=best
Your Italian pattern is done by casting on 16 stitches and knitting in garter stitch. Each time you knit back from the end you leave two more stitches on the left needle. When you have all the stitches used up, you knit all the way back and start another wedge, similar to the way the Wingspan scarf is made. When you get all the wedges made you sew the beginning and end together.


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh, I do love this thread! So much useful information. Thank you one and all. (By the way, the original was in Italian, and 'ferro' just means 'needles'.)


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

thank you for those sites. i have printed the round dishcloth pattern. i am knitting boobs and needed a round for the back side and was having great difficulty knitting the pattern i had. i tried crocheting a back but just couldn't get it right. this one looks ideal. thanks again.


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

Are you really knitting boobs?


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

Linda Beth said:


> Are you really knitting boobs?


yes - they are for third world ladies who have had a mastectomy and cannot afford to have reconstruction. they are very soft and comfortable apparently. have a look at the 'knitted knockers' site to read more about them.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

wiremysoul said:


> This sounds a lot like the circle pattern in niftyknitting's Mexican Hot Pads. I see others have posted about similar patterns but I'll share this anyway.
> 
> http://blogofjoy.com/mexican-hot-pads/


Nice project, thanks for the link! Think I'll make a couple in wool and felt them so I can replace my forgetful dad's potholders, since they would be safer than the Walmart cotton ones he bought.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

sylviaelliott said:


> yes - they are for third world ladies who have had a mastectomy and cannot afford to have reconstruction. they are very soft and comfortable apparently. have a look at the 'knitted knockers' site to read more about them.


One of my favorite LYS has that as their "store project". They have a big basket so you can just toss in the ones you have made whenever you go to shop there. When they get enough, they ship them off. Nice idea!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> One of my favorite LYS has that as their "store project". They have a big basket so you can just toss in the ones you have made whenever you go to shop there. When they get enough, they ship them off. Nice idea!


Nice idea indeed! One of the biggest problems with knitting for charity is trying to get the stuff to the delivery site. I have to mail mine off and it costs a fortune.


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

I learned something today. I didn't know about knitting boobs. Thank you!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

free2bme said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I saw a link on Pinterest that shows how to knit a circle with 2 straight needles--but it's in another language :-( The link is http://conunfilo.blogspot.fr/2012/05/tutorial.html . My question is, does anyone know how to knit a circle using 2 straight needles????


I don't speak French and didn't bother tying to translate - but can tell you by the first picture, that was knitted sideways, with short rows. It's actually easy to do.


----------

